# Need Assistance in Track Build for my Son



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a table at my Moms place that I can fit a 58"x28" roadcourse on. I only have TYCO Track to spare, and I'd like to make it a permanent track he can use when visiting. I'd love some help with a design, I've heard of programs that do this, but I'm unfamiliar with them. Could I get some suggestions from you all? That would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Your best bet might be to look on the internet for HO track plans. Typically, what track design works for the other manufacturers will work for Tyco.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The best way to make a layout to fit your special dimensions Dan, you need to pul some track out and just start messing around and see where it leads you!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The best way to make a layout to fit your special dimensions Dan, you need to pul some track out and just start messing around and see where it leads you!!!



C'mon Joe, You know we Canucks aren't very creative! Especially me 

I'll make an oval, paint it white and race my t-jet snowmobiles on it! I need some creative minds to give me some good ideas!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> C'mon Joe, You know we Canucks aren't very creative! Especially me
> 
> I'll make an oval, paint it white and race my t-jet snowmobiles on it! I need some creative minds to give me some good ideas!



LMFAO!!! Thats is funny!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you lookin to make a 2 lane or 4 lane road course?
Do you want elevations, or a flat track?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Plymouth - You've come to the right place for inspiration. Sort this forum on the number of replies and start the threads with the most replies at the first post. You'll see the most advanced layouts and get some ideas.

Be sure to check out the track layouts at http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/. This site has a bunch of different sized layouts to get you started.

Download Ultimate Racer (http://www.uracerweb.org/) and you can design your own track. It includes a library for Tyco HO Track.

I've attached a Word File with links to HobbyTalk threads and web links that I have found useful.

Finally, you have to build a few layouts. Be sure to run them in both directions.

Most importantly - Have Fun :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Doesn't matter rich, 2 or 4 lane. I want it to be fun for him, so I'm thinking at least a cross over. I can't have it too high as I'm limited in the space for storage, but He loves driving semi's and having a bridge or underpass would be nice. Right now it's just him and me or him and Grandma, so 4 lanes is not imperative. 

I know there are a lot of designs out there, thats why I thought I put the question to all of you. Many of you have kids, what do they like about the tracks?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are not common, but if you wanna keep it flat for storage, these are always good...
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/27534


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome Idea !!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> I only have TYCO Track to spare, and I'd like to make it a permanent track he can use when visiting.


What is your inventory of available size pieces?.... Telling us would help us to help you lay out some ideas. It would allow us to make use of what you have on hand without having to go out and buy too much (or any depending on what you have).


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll take inventory


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Plymouth, layout all the pieces & let your Son design it at the table, I did that with my Son on our layout, and we made several changes but he came up with most of the big ideas. My vote is let him design it and then you help tweak it, after a couple of suggestions on what to do he will more than get the hang of what needs to be done & learn something in the process.

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*TYCO track layout*

what about a shortened 2 lane tuckaway using 9" turns?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tracker 2000 was a great Windows based program and had track sections for most manufacturers in HO, 1/32 and 1/24th. It's no longer sold, but someone may have a copy they are not using? How old is your son? Just wondering about the technical difficulty you may want. I'm thinking about building a "tuck-away" track for each of my girls. That way they can share it down the road with their kids and can visit "Pop" to race on the big track. BTW that needs to be several years down the road!!! No where close to being ready to be a Granpa!!!

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My little guy is only 4, I'm looking at Ultimate Racer track building program


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> My little guy is only 4...


With young kids (and even adults), it really helps if you can vary the voltage to keep the car in the slot. Pick up an AFX Tri-power pack or you can build a voltage regulator.

Check out the Cheap and easy Adjustable Voltage using diodes and a rotary switch: http://web.me.com/pmarchand/Slots/page21/page34/page58/page58.html

I built 5 and incorporated them into my driver's stations. They work great to help newbies keep the car in the slot 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've come up with a track, just needed a 6' straight that I didn't have. I hacked a 9 inch straight, seems to fit ok. I decided to incorporate a multi level track due to size constraints, but more likely due to whining. Ok, so he didn't actually whine, he suggested it nicely. I need to come up with something to quiet the track, and some foam to build up the raised track so that It can be secured in place. I'm looking for something light, possible the blue insulation foam I used on my Train diorama seen here.











I'm using an old aurora power pack at the moment, but I might look into a tri power pack, Thanks for the Idea!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a pic, sorry for the poor quality, I'll update it later!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That ought'ta keep you fellas busy....*

Nice one.... The over and unders are great for the visual interest aspect and they allowed you to get more lineal footage onto the table. The little guy will be tearing that up and doing hot laps in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Considering the table size limitation, I would say you managed quite well!!! It looks like a fun lil track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Heres a better pic!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The layout is smoking bro!!!!! Looks great for them to learn a lot on!! Technical and challenging.


Great choice :hat: :hat:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Joe, I'm finding that my son's tyco fire engine won't make around the corners because it rubs on the guardrails. I could remove the rear slot guide pin, but then at any speed it fishtails around the corner, and it is quite top heavy. I'll have to come up with a solution, as that is my daughters favourite vehicle. Ok, thats not quite true, she also likes the tyco firechief mustang with lights & siren as well. Must be the racket they make. I'll have to track down a few of those cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The layout is smoking bro!!!!!


Let's hope not!!! There's a massive fuel spill in the infield!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:lol:LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wondering aloud...*



plymouth71 said:


> I'm finding that my son's tyco fire engine won't make around the corners because it rubs on the guardrails.


Is there an available Evergreen Plastic strip (in packages in local Hobby Stores, etc) that you could thread through the guardrail pieces, and then hot glue spacers to, in order to give you some added room going through the curves? For the wider vehicles? ... Never tried it, but just thinking what might allow the kids to naviagte the turns without falling off the cliff and/or getting hung up due to the guardrail being too close to the vehicles? Should be a flexible material to thread through the rail supports. Plastic or Balsa?... Maybe you could even just hotglue the spacers to the guardrail supports?.. just throwin it out there.... Maybe will allow GR to stand-off the track edge and give more room for passing wider vehicles?? :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like a great Idea Nuther... only one problem according to my Son. "We don't have blue guard rails... Ours are glow in the dark... "


----------

